# Assassin snail question



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wondering, what do assassin snails eat after they have assassinated all the other snail? Do they eat algae too?


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine back home ate little sinking pellets/algae wafers.
Although i have heard that they will only breed if there are other snails to eat...


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

curtisonrad19 said:


> Mine back home ate little sinking pellets/algae wafers.
> Although i have heard that they will only breed if there are other snails to eat...


i have heard that as well. any thoughts on if they would go after zebra snails?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

From what I understand they take out all snails....


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

I heard they take all snails out..
Although i hear they like to eat snails that are smaller then they are.
That saying i have heard them "teaming" up on larger one. 
That being said, all snails are at risk.


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

wow, those guys are bad ass!!


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

If you feed your inhabitant well, you will rarely run out of snails. common snails can and will eat other inhabitant poo..

On a side note: A few weeks ago, I added new assassin snails to a tank I was treating with prazipro and a 2.5" long white color worm mixed in with poo came out of the assassin snail. Good idea to quarantine snails too as they can be a host to unwanted pest.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Edge has a good point about quarantine. snails can act as hosts to a number of other organisms, some harmful, some not.

In the absence of snails, feed high protein pellets, frozen blood worm, dead fish...


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Dead fish eh... Lol



Ursus sapien said:


> Edge has a good point about quarantine. snails can act as hosts to a number of other organisms, some harmful, some not.
> 
> In the absence of snails, feed high protein pellets, frozen blood worm, dead fish...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a curious guy, so some times I just let things happen. 
I left a dead, female Endler sized fish on the bottom. It took the assassins, with help from a few cherry shrimp, 8 hours to consume everything but the spine, which took another 12 hours.
In less than 24 hours, no trace remained.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

My assassins are quite finicky as to their diet. They don't like MTS, large apple snails or nerites. But.... a good juicy ramshorn is devoured like a fine steak....


----------

